# Free Avatars Anyone?



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey! Queenie here!
I am new, and need to learn more about members and their bettas, so I wanted to ask if anyone wanted an avatar made for you.
It's free, and you don't have to do anything.
This is the best way I can think of to learn more about my fellow betta lovers.

If you noticed my avatar, that I made, that is one example.
If I make you an avatar, don't feel stressed if you don't like it, or don't want to use it, I completely understand!

What to do-

Post a picture of what you want you're avatar to be below.
If you want a certain theme, or color scheme, tell me.
If you want any words on it, tell me.

I can put small quotes, as well as fish name, and user name =D

I am really bored. So hit me up!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well what i qould like you to do if possible is make



 his color a little more brighter and vibrant and possibly make the picture a little clearer


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

Ohhh, yours is pretty! I wouldn't mind a pretty avatar if you had the time to make one for me.  

I lack any sort of imagination or creativity, so I'll leave the designing to you... Looks like you know what you're doing! Having my name on it would be pretty cool, though! 

No worries if you don't get around to it... I'm sure you're going to get flooded with requests!

Edit: I didn't notice (or maybe I had an ADD moment...) that you were new! Welcome to the forums. Great bunch of people here. Look forward to seeing you around!


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey Nex, I did manage to add you're name, and spoof up the colors a bit.
For some reason, recently the colors have been a pain, I do so much, and it doesn't look different, gahhh.
Oh well, here is you're baby!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Can you put "Red" in red on the top in cool letters. Then some awesome bordering. Thanks, Queenie! How's your Betta? :-D


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

Sure thing! I'll get to it right away!
And he is doing very well! I hope to have some videos of him up soon.
Thanks for asking =D


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Your welcome! =D


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey Blue, if I can call you that. I fixed the color tint, and zoomed up on you're handsome boy a bit. If you didn't want it zoomed, I can fix it, or if you have a different idea for the frame, throw it out there!

Anyway, here is you're lovely boy!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

*gasps* I love it! Though, I was thinking just the zoomed part and "Red" but not the white and black stuff. I was thinking a fancy border. Can you do that? TYVM!

EDIT: And not make it tilted? TY


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

Sure thing, I just have one question, what do you consider 'fancy' for the border xD


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I don't know what you could do with my current avi...His name is Smaug, and he is a dragon.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

I want one!!!!! Ill try to get a pic of my new guy for a new avi


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

I love the avatar you made for me... Thank you so much! I wish I knew how to do cool photo stuff like that!


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey Nex, thanks so much. It just depends on the quality of the shot, and the right tools to fix it.
I'm 12, and I do it all in under 10 minutes per picture, so I'm sure if you keep going, you will get there =D
And for all of the people, gathering photos, I can't wait to see you're fishies!


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey Bettalover. I did get to making it a bit clearer, it wasn't easy, but if you want text on it, or anything changed for her, let me know!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

QueenBetta383 said:


> Hey Bettalover. I did get to making it a bit clearer, it wasn't easy, but if you want text on it, or anything changed for her, let me know!



Sorry i didnt elaborate, he is a male and his name is DoDo. So if you could put DoDo in there for him that would be greatly appreciated! Also when your putting his name in there, can you make the text's color according to his color?

Thank you so much!

-BL2033


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

So I'm supposing a somewhat cambodian shade, a light white rose faded into the back of a crimson text maybe?
Or vise versa?


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi! Could you please make an avatar for me! Here's my picture! 











Could you have a rose in it and write Mr. Jingles on it? Thanks! Please take your time! Message me when it's finished!!


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Or it could be this picture. Either one, I don't really care. Which ever one is the clearest. Thanks a lot!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

QueenBetta383 said:


> So I'm supposing a somewhat cambodian shade, a light white rose faded into the back of a crimson text maybe?
> Or vise versa?



Exactly!

Again Thank you.

-BL2033


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Actually, I have some more clear pictures in my album! Thanks!


----------

